# Riding the rollers



## LaneMeyer (Apr 2, 2011)

For those of you people who ride rollers or on trainers, what do you do while you are pedaling.  After 4 or 5 miles I get bored beyond belief.  I've tried watching portions of the TDF on the tv, that helped, but I only have a few stages taped.
Any suggestions?


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 2, 2011)

Last summer I set-up the bike in the garage and would listen to the Sox game on the radio.  Really could only stand 30 minutes or so on the trainer.


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a treadmill in my basement with a tiny crappy TV on it. I use the treadmill fairly regularly - at least 2 - 3 x per week for over 2 years now. Unless it's nice out then I run outside. 

I usually watch TV on it or read my Kindle. I'm typically on it for 37-45 minutes (5-6 miles). It can get a little tedious but if something good is on or i'm reading a good book it helps. Not sure how you'd read a book on rollers though. I've never actually tried those


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2011)

I have an amazing ability to zone out. I've done 10 mile treadmill runs, about 75 minutes. Just listen to music and let my mind go. Don't have a trainer, but I do the same for excercise bike/stair climber/elliptical sessions, they just tend to be shorter. If I had a trainer, it would probably push me over the edge to getting a TV for my basement. It's workshop functionality at the moment doesn't warrent a TV by itself.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2011)

I will admit that when I upgraded the cable box in my basement, where my treadmill, recumbant bike, my wife's trainer and my skier's edge are to one with a DVR and in-demand, it got much easier to go for 45 to as much as 90 minutes and not be bored out of my mind.


----------



## marcski (Apr 4, 2011)

This winter for the first time I got totally into my trainer.  I love my road bike....I am extrmemely dialed in on it at this point...very comfortable.  I dvr'd every world cup ski race .  And I would watch them. The key to riding indoors is to do interval training... I always use my heart rate monitor and after warming up for 2-3 minutes I will crank up the gears and get out of the saddle for 2 minutes.  Sit, Lower gears again and recover for one minute and repeat. I never let my hr drop below my average. If it comes close, crank up the gears and stand and climb harder.   After 45 mins of more of the same, depending on my energy level, my avg hr is into the mid 150's.  Its a very good workout.  Not like riding my regular 95 minute morning training ride, but pretty Good.


----------



## ts01 (Apr 5, 2011)

Netflix / action movies / self explanatory

http://www.spinervals.com/ - cheesy but effective

http://www.thesufferfest.com/ - race videos with good music and workout instructions


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2011)

ts01 said:


> Netflix / action movies / self explanatory
> 
> http://www.spinervals.com/http://www.thesufferfest.com/ - race videos with good music and workout instructions



A buddy recently told me that he used these all winter as well...and enjoyed them.


----------

